# Is good singing voice something people born with?



## Radioheader (Jun 12, 2016)

Is good singing voice something people born with? or is it something you can develop by exercising and some techniques? I don't believe that every singer was born with good voice, nor that they had taken exercises from a vocal teacher. 

I'm not talking about having beautiful heavenly voice, I just want it to be okay when singing and without dissonance


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

Some are naturally talented and may have an easier time being successful, but for the many not born with such talent, they practice. Technique plays a greater role in my opinion.


----------



## neonegin (Apr 2, 2016)

"Good voice" is a combination of things - some natural, some acquired. Any healthy voice can be trained such it will be considered very good by general public. Voices with potential for a lasting international operatic career are a minority.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Radioheader said:


> Is good singing voice something people born with? or is it something you can develop by exercising and some techniques? I don't believe that every singer was born with good voice, nor that they had taken exercises from a vocal teacher.
> 
> I'm not talking about having beautiful heavenly voice, I just want it to be okay when singing and without dissonance


Some people are, some not, it's needs years of study and practice, depends on determination and genre I suppose.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Radioheader said:


> Is good singing voice something people born with? or is it something you can develop by exercising and some techniques? I don't believe that every singer was born with good voice, nor that they had taken exercises from a vocal teacher.
> 
> I'm not talking about having beautiful heavenly voice, I just want it to be okay when singing and without dissonance


Just from my own experience, not from any professional study of the subject, I want to say "Yes, a voice that is very pleasant to listen to is a gift of nature". I heard Victoria de los Angeles being dogmatic about a naturally beautiful voice being an essential basic requirement in a classical singer.

I know you are not talking about beautiful heavenly voices and (also just from experience) most people with healthy voices and goodish ears can sound nice to listen to if they start early enough (my impression is by early adolescence, by singing in good choirs at school or wherever).

Now I'll let the experts answer you


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

The physical apparatus (mouth, nose, cheeks, etc) one is born with contributes to the quality of a voice. In the same way that the wood, varnish and construction of one violin sets it apart, some folks are blessed with better "soundboards" than others.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I've had the good fortune of performing as an instrumentalist with a number of professional singers that were so good, I could practice every day and live to be a million and never touch the sort of tone these people can produce. 

I myself was born with "pipes". I am a trained baritone and I can easily hold my own with a full pipe organ without any amplification. I have a 51" chest and a large skull. It is just the way God made me.

but I don't have the tone that a professional operatic baritone has and I never will. That doesn't stop me from singing, but when people get all gushy telling me how great I sound, while its always nice to hear, I know better

so yes, after a lifetime spent among musicians, I have to say the truly great singers are born that way and we mere mortals have to accept that


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nate Miller said:


> I've had the good fortune of performing as an instrumentalist with a number of professional singers that were so good, I could practice every day and live to be a million and never touch the sort of tone these people can produce.
> 
> I myself was born with "pipes". I am a trained baritone and I can easily hold my own with a full pipe organ without any amplification. I have a 51" chest and a large skull. It is just the way God made me.
> 
> ...


Just as in real life with everything, however if you work harder .....


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Just as in real life with everything, however if you work harder .....


.....you can discover your timbre.

http://wcnossen.wixsite.com/wiebepiercnossen/muziek he can sing loud (heard him doing a workshop). Practising, right vocalcoach and dedication.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

It's like anything else in life. With years of dedication and practice, we can all learn to say, "Do you want fries with that?" But only a select, gifted few can make that a moment transcendent beauty.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

amfortas said:


> It's like anything else in life. With years of dedication and practice, we can all learn to say, "Do you want fries with that?" But only a select, gifted few can make that a moment transcendent beauty.


Amen to this. .......................


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey! I am a 15 year old girl with no vocal training. My range is b2 to f5. I think my vice sounds like a lyric in the fach system.


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey! This is me again! I forgot to ask the most important question- what do you think my vocal fach is?


----------



## azizapoggi (Jun 23, 2017)

I second that on technique. I train singers and see many, including myself grow from technique rather than just god given talent. I can also compare my voice before and after good tecnique and my voice deepended and range expanded just from proper breath support and using the correct embouchure.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

azizapoggi said:


> I second that on technique. I train singers and see many, including myself grow from technique rather than just god given talent. I can also compare my voice before and after good tecnique and my voice deepended and range expanded just from proper breath support and using the correct embouchure.


God given talent are only allowed one a very, very few. 
Determination and lots of hard studying / practice can only help.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Of course natural talent plays a role, but then you should also ask if people are born with determination, dedication, etc. to further develop those talents.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I think a natural talent counts for a lot whatever field it is in. As others have said, if you put in the work and have the determination, you can achieve a very satisfying standard, but I don't think you'll ever reach the levels of excellence of the naturally talented. Knowing your limitations and staying within them is the key, whether it's singing, sewing, sculpture or signwriting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Annied said:


> I think a natural talent counts for a lot whatever field it is in. As others have said, if you put in the work and have the determination, you can achieve a very satisfying standard, but I don't think you'll ever reach the levels of excellence of the naturally talented. Knowing your limitations and staying within them is the key, whether it's singing, sewing, sculpture or signwriting.


Very wise word and also remember, not everyone becomes a superstar.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure what voice Bob Dylan was born with but I would not call it great.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not sure what voice Bob Dylan was born with but I would not call it great.


He always reminds me of a vicar, sort of proclamation instead of singing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> He always reminds me of a vicar, sort of proclamation instead of singing.


He did try that for awhile in the mid 70's


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> He did try that for awhile in the mid 70's


Oh my goodness, I was just a bit joking.:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Oh my goodness, I was just a bit joking.:lol:


You know the slow train coming album period when he became a born again.....:lol:


----------

